# Tool Restorations >  Old AirRifle Restoration and Customization

## PowerMk



----------

baja (Jun 16, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## shopandmath

Good Job
There is a special feeling that comes with restoring something 
keep up the good work
Ray

----------


## PowerMk

> Good Job
> There is a special feeling that comes with restoring something 
> keep up the good work
> Ray



Thank you very much Ray ! 
This airgun is from a friend and he gave me 1 day to finish that project( he is from another region). Its not the best restoration because I didnt have time to find and buy all parts but I think its ok for one day. 
Now Im working for a new video and I will upload it on Friday or Saturday.

----------

